# Barbar PvE/PvP o.O



## Pheselo (20. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde das der Chaosbarbar, im PvP und im PvE eine sehr starke Klasse ist. 
Zumal (Mourkrain_tempel) Ich immer als erster bei dem Arftefakt bin (Schneller als jemand mit dem Mount ) mit Fliehen und diese Sturmfähigkeit überhol ich jeden. Ich kann was einstecken also verreck ich nicht schnell und kann mächtig austeilen ( Ich bin 14 und konkuriere mit 19 wie mit 15...) 

Dann im PvE ich nehm es mit 2-3 Mobs im meinem Level zur gleichen Zeit auf und bring sie auch noch gleichzeitig runter und habe danach sogar noch 50% meines Lebens.

Also Multifunktionelle Klasse eigentlich die geilste....

Und eure Erfahrung, seit ihr auch der Meinung.

Vielleicht kann ein Barbar Level 30  (ich bin 16) dazu ein Kommentar schreiben wie es in seinem Level aussieht??

MfG Pheselo aka. Germanio


----------



## Arondight- (21. Oktober 2008)

Im T4-Gebiet ist es ähnlich, besser aber noch, wenn Heiler auf dich aufpassen. Auch die Abilities vom Marauder spielen eine ganz große Rolle.


----------



## Velnias (21. Oktober 2008)

Pheselo schrieb:


> Also ich finde das der Chaosbarbar, im PvP und im PvE eine sehr starke Klasse ist.
> Zumal (Mourkrain_tempel) Ich immer als erster bei dem Arftefakt bin (Schneller als jemand mit dem Mount ) mit Fliehen und diese Sturmfähigkeit überhol ich jeden. Ich kann was einstecken also verreck ich nicht schnell und kann mächtig austeilen ( Ich bin 14 und konkuriere mit 19 wie mit 15...)
> 
> Dann im PvE ich nehm es mit 2-3 Mobs im meinem Level zur gleichen Zeit auf und bring sie auch noch gleichzeitig runter und habe danach sogar noch 50% meines Lebens.
> ...



Hi,

also mein Chaosbarbar ist jetzt 39 und ich bin immernoch begeistert super starke Klasse sowohl im PVE wie auch im PVP. Durch Debuff und Stun Möglichkeiten kann ich auf 39 weitaus mehr als 2-3 Mobs auf meinem Level gleichzeitig down zergen und im PVP geht es auch ordentlich ab.

Im PVP ist die Effektivität eines Chaosbarbaren ziemlich abhängig davon wie er geskillt ist und ob er Healer im Rücken hat. Ich erzähl mal bisschen was über den Pfad der Brutalität, sowie den Pfad der Monstrosität, den Pfad der Wildheit habe ich nicht nicht ausprobiert.

Um die max. "Leistung" aus dem Barbaren zu holen musst du wissen wie du ihn im PVP spielen willst. Legst du wert auf Single Target Schaden oder mehr auf Flächen Schaden.

*Pfad der Brutalität*

Mit einer der höchsten Single Target DPS die es im Spiel gibt. Im 1on1 gegen leichte Rüstungsträger hat keiner eine Chance. Im PVP sieht ein 1on1 kampf bei mir meistens so aus.
Abmounten und mit "Stürmen" auf mein Ziel zu rennen. Die meisten Gegner pennen ein bisschen und sind dann recht überrascht das man plötzlich an ihnen klebt dies macht sich auch durch ihre Handlungen bemerkbar (wegrennen, sinnlose Fähigkeiten benützen etc..)
Ich verwende momentan folgende Taktiken.

1. "Verdorbene Schneide" („Gabe der Brutalität“ steigert zusätzlich Eure Stärke und Eure Initiative um 36) 
2. "Stärke zerrüttern" (Jedesmal, wenn Ihr einen Feind kritisch trefft, erhaltet Ihr 40 Aktionspunkte. Die Taktik wird höchstens einmal alle 3 Sekunden ausgelöst.)
3. "wachsende Instabilität" (Die Macht des Chaos beginnt, die Kontrolle über Euren Körper zu übernehmen, als Ihr verwundet werdet, wodurch Eure kritischen Treffer Bonusschaden verursachen. Der Effekt wird wirksamer, je weniger Lebenspunkte ihr besitzt. Er beginnt bei einer Erhöhung von 20 % bei 90 % verbleibenden Lebenspunkten und geht bis zu einer Erhöhung von 180 % bei 10 % verbleibenden Lebenspunkten.)
4. Weiß ich grad gar nicht XD

Häng ich am Ziel dran läuft das wie folgend ab:

1. "Zerreiben" (Fügt 225* Schaden zu und verringert die Fähigkeit Eures Ziels zu parieren 20 Sekunden lang um 10 % und seine Fähigkeit zu blocken um 30 %.)
2. "Entkräften" (Ein gut überlegter Angriffe, der Eurem Ziel 187* Schaden zufügt, es verkrüppelt und seine Laufgeschwindigkeit 5 Sekunden lang um 40 % senkt.)
3. "grausamer Ansturm" (Chaotische Winde und dämonischer Zorn fügen sich zusammen und erhöhen Eure Stärke und Euren Widerstand 20 Sekunden lang um 200*.)
4. "mutierter Aggressor" (Chaotische Energie durchströmt Euch, sie steigert allen Schaden, den Ihr zufügt, 10 Sekunden lang um 25 %.)

So von diesem Punkt aus haut der Chaosbarbar extremen Schaden raus muss allerdings auch innerhalb von 10 Sekunden versuchen soviel Schaden wie möglich zu machen. 
Meistens hat man bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon durch Autohits rausgehauen also rennt das Ziel weg, die wenigsten bleiben stehen.
Wenn das Ziel vor einem vollgebufften Chaosbarbar wegrennt = sicherer Tod weil "Aufspießen" macht durch die ganzen Buffs krassen Schaden und meistens bekommt man von anderen die einem hinterher rennen oder eben von range DD'ler Schaden rein, d.h in kurze Zeit aktiviert sich die Taktik "wachsende Instabilität" und mein eigener Schaden erhöht sich nochmal drastisch. eine DMG Erhöhung von 180% auf 10% Life ist einfach nur krankAufspießen hau ich zu solch einem zeitpunkt mit über 1000 raus, man bedenke diese Fähigkeit hat keine Abklingzeit. Der Stoffie stirbt also hoffnungslos innerhalb von unter 5 Sekunden und selbst wenn er geheilt wird dann haut man eben 2 mal mehr zu und er ist tot.

*Pfad der Monstrosität*

Sofern viele Gegner auf einem Fleck stehen ziehe ich es immer vor den Pfad der Monstrosität zu verwenden und AE Schaden in die Gruppe zu pumpen. Die folgenden Angriffe und Fähigkeiten setzen einen geskillten Monstrositäten Talentbaum vorraus.

Prinzipiell immer mit Sprinten in die Gegner rein, einfach des Überraschungseffektes wegen. Sobald man an oder in der gegnerischen Gruppe steht "grausamer Ansturm" aktivieren (Chaotische Winde und dämonischer Zorn fügen sich zusammen und erhöhen Eure Stärke und Euren Widerstand 20 Sekunden lang um 200*.) Dann 1-2 AE's spamen und dann bevor man gestunt oder weggekickt wird die Fähigkeit "Erschütternder Stoß" (Ein riesige Welle aus erschütternder Gewalt schlägt alle Ziele in 30 Fuß Entfernung vor Euch nieder und fügt 112* Schaden zu.) verwenden. Dies gibt einem die zeit mindestens 3 mal weiter "Zertrümmern" (Ein weitreichender Angriff, der an allen Zielen vor Euch bis zu einer Entfernung von 30 Fuß 150* Schaden verursacht.) zu spamen. Sofern man einen heiler im Rücken hat ist dies definitiv die Beste Variante um extrem viel Schaden (viel EP) zu machen.
Ganz wichtig ist es beim AE Schaden folgende Taktiken zu verwenden:

1. "Flankieren" (Eure Angriffe verursachen 15 % zusätzlichen Schaden, wenn Ihr diese von der Seite oder von hinten ausführt.) Es stehen dauernd Gegner mit dem Rücken oder der Seite zu mir da lohnen sich 15% Schadens Bonus)
2. "Kontern" (Wenn Ihr einen Angriff pariert, schlagt Ihr zurück und verursacht 187* Schaden, der nicht abgewehrt werden kann.) Da man meistens nach kurzer Zeit gefokust wird, verursacht diese Taktik erheblichen Schaden.
3. "Stärke zerrüten" (Jedesmal, wenn Ihr einen Feind kritisch trefft, erhaltet Ihr 40 Aktionspunkte. Die Taktik wird höchstens einmal alle 3 Sekunden ausgelöst.) Man trifft eigentlich immer eines der Ziele vor sich das heißt man bekommt alle 3 Sekunden neue Aktionspunkte. Ohne diese Taktik hat man nach ca. 4 AE Attacken keine Aktionspunkte mehr und wird down gezergt oder eben nicht mehr geheilt.

Da ich gerade noch Ep brauchen verwenden ich ausschlißelich den Pfad der Monstrosität da keiner auch nur annähernd an den Schaden von mir heran kommt und ich dadurch egal ob Sieg oder nicht am meisten EP bekommen. Ein Sieg und Platz 1-5 im PVP bringt mir derzeit bis zu 24000 EP pro RVR Szenario! Die Wartezeiten betragen meistens weniger wie 1 Minute, bei einer Spiel dauer von ca 15 Minuten im Schnitt ist das eine ordentliche Menge EP.

Im 1on1 bekommt man mehr oder weniger eigentlich alles tot problematisch wird es bei Sigmarpriestern. Meiner Meinung nach gehört da noch einiges an Balancing gemacht weil der Hans Wurst macht erheblichen Schaden und heilt sich auch noch selber auf dem selben Level bekommt man die eig nie down.

Ich hoff das war ungefähr das was du dir an Informationen erhofft hast. Falls du weitere Fragen hast frag einfach wenn ich helfen kann tu ich das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: ich spiel auf Bolgasgrad(EU)


----------



## Azrany (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ich setz seit lvl 26 auf den Pfad der Wildheit und kann nur bestätigen was viele behaupten, er wird sehr unterschätzt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Z.Bsp. der Debuff der einen 75%en Rüstungsignore bewirkt macht einen Tank zum Stoffie ^^ nur mehr Lebenspunkte hat er noch.
Oder etwas Später mit der 75% Heilungsreduzierung bekommt man sogar solche sonst schweren Gegner wie Sigmarpriester
relativ einfach down. 
Die Crits sind vielleicht nicht so hoch wie bei Brutalität und es sieht auch nicht so spektakulär aus wie Monstrosität AE, aber
wenn du dir ein Ziel ausgesucht hast und deine Debuffs einmal drauf sind ist es so gut wie tot.


----------



## BoNeCyCo (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

bin jetzt lvl 32 mit meinem Barb und benutze eigentlich seit Anfang an nur Brutalität und komme damit sehr gut zurecht im PvP im Pve nur im 1on1 sehr stark.
Kann natürlich auch an meiner Ausrüstung liegen. Benutze beide +110 Stärke (atm, glaube ich)  Taktiken und als 3. Die +15% Schaden von hinten oder Seite Taktik.
Komme somit auf 859 Stärke im Pve Pvp 940 Stärke. Wenn man damit nen Stoffie aufspießt kommen öfters mal 1000er Crits zustande. Wenn ich dann noch grausamen Ansturm mit +130 Stärke benutze (kann auch mehr sein) komme ich über 1000 Stärke und haue locker 1200 crits raus. Mit mutierter Aggressor so bis 1,5k.
Da sieht jeder Stoffie alt aus egal ob er geheilt wird oder nicht. Problem an der Taktikskillung, nach 1-2 Kills wird man von mind. 4 Leuten gefocussed und ist down.
Und spannend ist es für mich nach 32 Rängen auch nicht mehr wirklich. Vielleicht sollte man wirklich mal die Klaue ausprobieren.

Mfg Bonecyco / Helmgart


----------



## Pheselo (21. Oktober 2008)

:OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Alter Verlnias  Das ist ja mal sehr stark und sehr entt das du mir und woll auch anderen solche gut gearbeieten Tipps gibst. Schonmal ein riesiger dank : DANKEEEE !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also was ihr alle schreibt hört sich ja mal richtig geil an ^^. Das ich nicht nur den STil vom Barbaren sehr mag sodnern auch noch solche KOmmentare von euch höre....

Dem nach werde ich wohl bei dem Barbaren bleiben und auch weiterhin lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....
 Also ein riesgen Dank nochmals an Velnias DD Danke sehr hab es mir schonmal gespeichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... 

Danke sehr leute könnt ruhig weiter posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bleibe auf ihm...und immo fidne ich den Barbaren als die beste Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ach und BoNeCyCo: 1,5k :O  :O o.o O.O o.O??? heftig ^^)


----------



## BoNeCyCo (22. Oktober 2008)

@Pheselo

mit über 1k Stärke und 10Sek +25% Dmg +nochmals 15% Dmg von hinten geht halt einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holan (26. Oktober 2008)

so nun gib ich mal mein erfahrung weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin schon seit ca über 3 wochen 40 und muss sagen, langsam enttäuscht der char mich... ist nicht so das der char falsch für mich ist
da ich immer barbaren (auch vom rp gedanke) geliebt habe und dual auch immer sau gut fand..
aber kommen wir zum thema back

chaosbarbar ist ein multi char, er kann sau viel (aoe, debuffen, puren dmg)
das problem bei der sache ist nur der einzige skill der guten dmg macht ist "aufspießen" und der ist leider nur von hinten machbar. im anfangs bg(szenario t1-t3) kommt man damit gut klar weil halt die leute ziemlich schnell low werden und dann weg rennen. aber das ändert sich stark in t4 und auf max level 40. da ist man dann gezwungen halt in den zerg reinzurennen 10on10 kampf und alles rauszuhauen klar kann man mal wieder 1-2 aufspießen machen aber man bekommt damit kein down, ausser er rennt wieder weg was selten passiert. wenn man die gegner mal low macht werden sie wieder voll geheilt, genauso wie die heiler. geht man einmal auf sie heilen die sich einfach hoch... irgendwie scheisse.. wenn man auf brutalität geskillt ist, ist man gezwungen in den 10 sekunden wo "mutierter aggressor" an ist dmg zu machen und "wachsende instabilität" ist auch net so imba wie alle meinen.. nur die crits bekommen den bonus schaden und nicht jeder schlag aber das steht auch da mit den crits. 

kommen wir zum zerg zurück... ein chaosbarbar auf widerstand + aoe skillung (Monstrosität) macht übelsten schaden
damit macht ihr in jeden bg euro 200k dmg locker (ohne heiler) das problem ist nur du machs massig schaden, aber bekommst alleine sozusagen kein down. überall hageln die 500dmg schläge von zertrümmern und dagegen kann man nicht gegenheilen aber fürs 1on1 oder so kleinere kämpfe sinnlos..

kommen wir zum wildheit baum... 
wildheit (debuffen) hat ein skill womit man die rüstung des gegners um 75% reduziert und ein skill der die kommene heilung reduziert (+ tactic 75%) im zusammen spiel ideal man bekommt ein healer ohne problem tot. man macht zwar kaum dmg aber der heiler kann sich einfach nicht hochheilen irgendwann mal hast du ihn kaputt.
und man ist in der gruppe halt ein debuffer...
irgendwie komisch man ist aber ein damage dealer der zum debuffen da ist, mir gefällt die rolle net^^
wofür spielt man ein dd wenn man kein dmg macht 
für mich macht die brutalität skillung nur im pve was her, weil man da dann immer hinter den boss/mob steht und einfach so ein massiven dmg raushaut, einfach zu krazz, anders rum im pvp irgendwie unnütz. für singletarget dmg ist man mit wildheit aufjedenfall besser beraten. aber es werden bestimmt noch paar sachen gepatcht (und ich hoffs) und mal sehen was die zukunft noch bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## heretik (26. Oktober 2008)

Hört sich für mich an als ob du mit der Hexenelfe besser dran gewesen wärst.


----------



## Arkasi (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde, der Chaosbarbar könnte in mancher Hinsicht einen Buff vertragen, ich kann euch aber nicht sagen wo.

Ich spiele einen Eisenbrecher und bin somit der Feind, dennoch sind mir heute echt komische Sachen passiert. Ich renn mit Level 31 im T4 Gebiet herum, finde in der Gilde niemanden, der mich im T3 anmeldet, also hoffe ich einmal auf T4 Szenarien, die angeblich nie aufgehen, was ich nicht bestätigen kann.

Naja, mit Level 31 tut man sich schon verdammt schwer, außer einem offenbar verrückten 28er waren fast alle Spieler deutlich über mir und es waren auch schon viele 40er unterwegs. Jedenfalls gab es heute mehrfach die Situation, dass ich das zweifelhafte Vergnügen hatte mit gegnerischen 40ern die Klinge zu kreuzen, was im Regelfall sehr ungesund ist. Ok, Magus und Zauberin sind natürlich immer noch Futter, aber der Rest sollte ein riesiges Problem werden. Dennoch habe ich im Laufe des Abends 4 oder 5 verschiedene 40er Barbaren so richtig aus den Latschen gehaun und bin so mit 1/3 - 2/3 HP als Sieger aus den Kämpfen hervorgegangen.

Konterklasse hin oder her, 9 Level Unterschied müssen eine Lose sein und da es doch 4 oder 5 unterschiedliche Spieler waren, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das alles die größten Nieten sind, immerhin sind die schon Level 40.

Da fehlt es meiner Meinung nach etwas an Balance. Ich weiß schon, dass ich auf lvl 36 upgegradet werde, nur bringt das nahezu nichts, weil die Ausrüstung und die Talentpunkte die alten bleiben und meine Ausrüstung ist nicht so toll (im AH gibts halt kaum was). Ich denke, da sollte schon irgendwas passieren, aber wie gesagt, ich kenne die Klasse nur als Gegner, also kann ich nicht sagen, wo man konkret ansetzen muss.


----------



## Velnias (27. Oktober 2008)

So also ich bin jetzt schon ne weile 40 und habe sowohl einiges an PVE sowie die ersten PVE Raids hinter mir und die Entscheidung wie ich skillen soll fällt mir echt schwer.

Da War sehr PVP lastig ist will ich eigentlich eine Skillung mit der ich gut Schaden machen kann. Ich hab jetzt jede Gabe mal geskillt und muss sagen sie sind alle gut. 
Was aber klar ist um das jeweilige maximum zu erreichen müsste man immer zwischen PVE und PVP umskillen.

*Gabe der Brutalität *

Gabe der Brutalität hat zwar sehr hohe DPS nützt mir aber im 1on1 mit nem Heiler gar nichts und sorry da muss ich widersprechen von wegen hohe Crits und das bekommt der Gegner nicht weggeheilt das mag vielleicht unter 40 der Fall sein aber auf 40 geht das nicht mehr..man rennt vergeblich dem Ziel hinterher und hackt drauf rum ohne Erfolg, wird dann gestunnt und die Magier zergen einen aus sicherer Entfernung down.

Vorteil:

- extrem hohe DPS meiner Meinung/Erfahrung nach eine PVE Skillung da der Single Target Schaden auf Bossen von niemand anderem erreicht wird

Nachteil:

- Im PvP wenig Möglichkeiten einen Gegner effektiv zu besiegen


*Gabe der Wildheit*

Die Gabe der Wildheit hingegen sieht harmlos aus hat es aber in sich. Die Debuffs sind einfach nur der hammer und ermöglichen es mir im 1on1 ALLES platt zu machen was mir in den Weg rennt und mit alles mein ich alles. Und selbst wenn das Ziel geheilt wird hat es keine Chance sobald mal ein paar Crits fliegen oder ne Moral Fähigkeit verfügbar ist, ist Schicht im Schacht.

Vorteil:

- AE Schaden, Debuffs ermöglichen Kämpfe gegen jegliche Klasse

Nachteil:

- Wenig Single Target Schaden, durch hohe Cooldowns (10-20sekunden) ungeeignet um ein einziges Ziel anzugreifen


*Gabe der Monstrosität*

Ich seh diese Skillung als reine AE/Grinding Skillung. der Flächenschaden ist echt krass. Leider aber absolut untauglich für PVE (bezogen auf Raids, Boss Kämpfe etc)

Vorteil:

- Hoher AE Schaden, mit dieser Skillung mach ich gut 20-40% mehr Schaden als ein Feuermagier, dadurch gewinnt man viel Ruf und EP

Nachteil:

- keine Single Target DPS, ohne Heiler im PvP keine Chance da man sofort gefocused wird




So hieraus nun ein Fazit zu ziehen ist echt schwer. Jede Skillung hat ihre Besonderheiten die ich eigentlich nicht hergeben will. Als eine Allround Skillung mit der man sowohl im PVE als auch im PVP gut spielen kann würde ich die Gabe der Wildheit bezeichnen. Durch die Debuffs kommt auf einem einzelnen Ziel recht gut Schaden rüber und wenn mal mehrere Mobs an einem hängen hat man auch AE Möglichkeiten.
Dennoch würde ich jedem der das Maximum aus seinem Char rausholen will, empfehlen sich mehrere Rüstungen zuzulegen für PVP/PVE. Der Schaden eines Feuermagiers ist imo noch krass und ohne Elementarresistenz kippt man schnell aus den Latschen. Ich habe mir jetzt für PvP ein Equipp zusammen gestellt welches primär auf Elementarresi ausgelegt ist, will heißen ich habe jetzt 1100 Elementarresistenz das reduziert den Feuerschaden um fast 60% und ich bin an dem Magier dran mit 70% Life, anstatt bereits tot zu sein. Für PVE dann ein reines DMG Gear mit viel Stärke etc.

greetz Velnias  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velnias (27. Oktober 2008)

Holan schrieb:


> so nun gib ich mal mein erfahrung weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sry hab dein Post übersehen. Aber ich geb dir zu 100% Recht, genau das ist das, was ich auch beschrieben hab und was das Problem an dem Barbaren ist und da muss definitiv eine Änderung her. Ahja und falls jemand meint "juhu Rufrang farmen und dicke Rüssi rauslassen"...vergesst es die Sets (wie sie jetzt sind) stinken zum Himmel XD


----------



## Geige (2. November 2008)

ich als wl kann nur feststellen,dass ich es mit nem Marauder locker aufnehmen kann solange ich mein pet dabei habe
wenn nicht bin ich zu 99% tot!


----------



## clickrush (3. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ich als wl kann nur feststellen,dass ich es mit nem Marauder locker aufnehmen kann solange ich mein pet dabei habe
> wenn nicht bin ich zu 99% tot!



kommt auf deine und seine skillung an.

zum thema:

ich denke viele hier unterschätzen den wildheitsbaum massiv. das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ihr ein schlechtes gruppenspiel habt, oder euch die dmg zahlen in der statistik mehr befriedigen, als wenn ihr die kämpfe wirklich gewinnt. und da es in WAR einzig um Teamplay geht, steht euer dmg nicht im vordergund.

die 75% heilred. taktik ist einfach überkrass und meiner meinung nach ein muss in jedem schlachtzug.


----------



## BoNeCyCo (10. November 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mal mit Rang 36 (mittlerweile 38) auf Monstrosität geskillt.
Dieser Baum ist einfach der Hammer für PvP und PvE. kann immer mehrere Gegner nehmen und umkloppen,
durch viel Widerstand und Leben sind bis zu 5 Gegner gleichzeitig im PvE möglich.
Im PvP sind 5-6k Ruf wenn Zerstörung gut ist keine Seltenheit mehr eher 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit das man über 5k Ruf kommt.
Desweiteren kann man damit Gegner auf den Boden hauen; macht im PvP sehr viel Spass und Sinn.
Klar die Dots der Wildheit fehlen und der Single Target Dmg ist nur noch 80-90% wie bei der Brutalität aber probierts mal aus,
ich kann den Monstrositäten-Baum nur weiter empfehlen. 
Meine Taktiken:
+Widerstand wenn Monstrosität Mutation benutzt wird
+50 Fuß Reichweite von Zertrümmern ( im PvP nice im PvE muss man aufpassen)
+Stärke

Moralattacke unbedingt Confusing Movements benutzen 7 Sek alles parieren das rockt beim bomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG BoNe


----------



## heretik (11. November 2008)

BoNeCyCo schrieb:


> Im PvP sind 5-6k Ruf wenn Zerstörung gut ist keine Seltenheit mehr eher 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit das man über 5k Ruf kommt.



Mit solchen dämlichen Aussagen hilfst du den Leuten hier sicher super weiter...

Lass mich raten, du läufst grundsätzlich nur in Gildengruppe mit Pocket Healer und Magus, oder?


----------



## Terrorizer (12. November 2008)

BoNeCyCo schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann man damit Gegner auf den Boden hauen; macht im PvP sehr viel Spass und Sinn.



kann ich auch, dafür braucht man ganze 6 meisterschaftspunkte


----------



## BoNeCyCo (12. November 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Mit solchen dämlichen Aussagen hilfst du den Leuten hier sicher super weiter...
> 
> Lass mich raten, du läufst grundsätzlich nur in Gildengruppe mit Pocket Healer und Magus, oder?




Ich laufe nie in Gildengruppe nie mit einem eigenem Heiler nie mit einem Magus.
Ich wollte die Leute nur mal motivieren auch mal umzuskillen da die meisten Barbs wohl Brutalität spielen.
Und damit sie keine Angst haben das sie keinen Ruf/EP bekommen hab ich das geschrieben.

Desweiteren könnte man auch anstatt so blöd rumzublöken konstruktive Kritik an meinem Post bringen.


----------



## heretik (12. November 2008)

BoNeCyCo schrieb:


> Desweiteren könnte man auch anstatt so blöd rumzublöken konstruktive Kritik an meinem Post bringen.



Von mir aus.

Ich bin derzeit Level 36 Barbar mit Monstro-Specc, und das von Anfang an mit Leidenschaft.

5 Gegner im PvE gehen bestens, gerne auch mehr, solange man die richtigen Taktiken und Moralfähigkeiten nutzt.

Im T4 PvP (sprich: Szenarien) bin ich seit Lv 28, und ich hatte bisher genau einmal 5k RP... und bingo, das war als ich zufällig zu einer Rift-Farmgruppe dazugeworfen worden bin. Ansonsten liegt der Standard wie bei anderen Spielern auch bei rund 1,5k Punkten, wenn's anständig läuft.

Der Monstro-Barbar erfüllt im RvR genau eine Rolle: Die störende Schmeißfliege, die sich zwischen die Caster und Heiler wirft und ihnen ihren Job schwer macht. Dabei hilft der Cone-Knockdown ebenso gut wie der Standard-Demo und Thunderous Blow (mit Abstrichen auch Mouth of Tzeentch, der aber leider immer noch auf Int basiert und daher für jeden halbwegs normalen Barbaren ziemlich mau ist)... was aber am meisten hilft, ist die pure Anwesenheit. Kein Stoffie hat gerne einen Irren mit Keulenarm vor sich stehen, der wie wild um sich prügelt. So schafft man Unruhe und verhindert Sprüche mit langen Build-Zeiten (die großen Heals z.

Nachteil: Der Irre mit Keulenarm ist natürlich Primärziel. Deswegen nicht als erster rein ins Getümmel, außer euer heldenhafter Tod dient einem höheren Zweck.

Moral 2 würde ich als Monstro grundsätzlich Great Fang nehmen, weil man da wo man sich für gewöhnlich aufhält den Großteil der Angriffe eh nicht parieren kann.


----------



## Fruchtvogel (12. November 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Nachteil: Der Irre mit Keulenarm ist natürlich Primärziel. Deswegen nicht als erster rein ins Getümmel, außer euer heldenhafter Tod dient einem höheren Zweck.



Schön geschrieben. Gefällt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoNeCyCo (13. November 2008)

Das nenne ich eine konstruktive Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile musste ich das auch einsehen das meine 6k nur eine Zeit lang der Standard war.....waren wohl schlechte Gegner oder Gute Gruppen unsererseits. Mittlerweile ist so 2-3k bei mir der Standard wenn wir im Sz rocken.
Der Irre mit dem Keulenarm find ich auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das wir als Barbs (vor allem mit Aoe Specc) nach einer Weile als First Target angesehen werden macht mir mir aber nicht so viel aus solange man gut Heiler im Szenario hat und natürlich genug Leben (hab knapp 8k).
 Was ich ganz fein am Monstrobaum finde ist der geskillte Flegel, dadurch kann man sich mit 40 (wie ich mittlerweile) mit schrecklicher Umarmung auch mal einzelne Ziele rausangeln, am liebsten Feuerzauberer und sie mit Single Target Dps umknocken.

MfG


------

Warum ich laut Sig immer noch 34 bin kA, bloeder Profiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpi (22. Dezember 2008)

des mit den vielen rufpunkten liegt an deinem niedrigen rufrang. Wenn du leute tötest die hohen rufrang haben bekommst du halt viele punkte. hatte auch schon mal über 6k, aber des gibt sich mit der zeit und hat vergleichsweise wenig mit dem verursachten schaden zu tun


----------



## Vilkas (3. Februar 2009)

@Velnias muss sagen, deine Taktiken im Erstem Posting fand ich suboptimal als Brutabarbar.

(Btw, weist du, das Velnias in einer Baltischer Sprache Teufel bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Hier mein Gegenvorschlag ( kurz zu mir, ich habe alle skilungen durchprobiert, und
werde in zukunft nach patsh 1.2 wieder umskillen weil disorient leider sinlos für mich wird :\

die 40 AP bei einem Krit ist bei Monstr besser aufgehoben, weil man mit dem AE sicher alle 3 sek die 40 AP kriegt.

also, Brut barbar tactiken Vorschlag.

Tac 1 ganz klar 160str/ini
Tac 2 = 50% Rüstungs ignore bei styles, die mutation veraussetzen.
Tac 3 = 160 Str
Tac 4 = Flankieren (15% mehr dmg von der Seite-hinten)  (wenn einem zu schwer Fällt sich soviel zu bewegen, kann er natürlich
hier was anderes reintuhn)

Viele der Anderen Tactiken waren voher noch buggy, die werden erst mit 1.2 gefixt und deswegen interesant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da werde ich auch anderes Taktik set mir zulegen.

Als Bruta Barbar muss man einfach prinzipiell immer wenns geht impale  nutzen !

Flegel profitiert nicht von den 50% armor ignore taktik, und macht somit DEUTLICH weniger dmg.(und kostet 5 aps mehr)

und es geht sogar im PvE gegen Mobs. Ich dreh mich schneller um als der Mob (maybe LAG sei dank), und impale geht nur von hinten.

Natürlich drehen sich manche Feinde auch rum, da muss maneinfach immer Drehrichtung ändern. Sollten die rückwärtsgehen =knockdown, slow 
und wieder Ran an den Rücken.   Es sagt ja keiner das es einfach ist, aber es macht gut burst dmg, und darauf kommts in pvp druf an.


Mein Vorschlag zu vorgehens weise = Auf jedem Fall nicht vor dem Ziel abmounten ! Spar dir den Run speed, das wirst du noch brauchen fals du geknockdownt,
gekickt, gerootet usw wirst. Dann zündet man den Runspeed an, udn ist wieder sofort drann.

Vor dem AP verbrennen mit Impale auf jedem Fall die Selfbufs noch Anschmeisen, und nicht wärend des Kampfs wo du schon 50% der APs weg hast ! So das alle deine 
Atacken von dem Bonus profitieren!

Ich geb mal ein Beispiel mit dem "Ransauger".

Als erstes = Str / Wiederstand SElfbuf 
dann Ransaugen.
*Wärend das Ziel in der Luft ist,* den 10 sek 25% mehr dmg SElfbuf anschmeisen (so hab ich zb für 10 sekunden ca 1300+ STR und mache 25% mehr dmg)

Wenn das Ziel landet, kickt es einem meistens, deswegen entweder knockdown machen, oder disorient und dann knockdown. (Monstr-savagery barbaren können 
da einfach "disorient, und gleich danach "Spell interupt" so wird zuerst sein cast 1 sek länger dauern, und wird anschliesend sowieso interuptet, wird aber mit1.2 geändert...)

So, nachdem Das Ziel knockdowned bei euch auf dem boden liegt, habt ihr noch ca 6-7 Sekunden um ihm brutalen dmg reinzuhauen mit allen buffs.

idr treff ich in solchen Fällen so um 800-1.2k impale  und autoatack ca 800 (Natürlich nicht bei Tanks), das sind so um 2k dmg mit einem schlag. Solange die SElfbufs laufen, sollte man 
auf jedem fall alle APs in dmg umwandeln.


Einem Healer im 1 vs 1 umzuhauen ist nicht wirklich leicht, da muss ich velnias recht geben. Ein guter Healer detaunten einem, und heilt andere - sich weiter.

Da gibts zwar auch was von ratiopharm gegen, immer castverlängerung druf, immer wenn er castet = kriegt er dmg (vernachlässigt diesen spell nicht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber alles im allem ist es keineswegs leicht und muss gut getimt werden mit AP - Burst usw.


Wichtig als bruta barbar ist : beim Rangehen APs haben ! wenn ihr an einem feuermage rangeht, und ihm mit autoatack bearbeitet = Kriegt er in paar sekunden hots, in paar sekunden ticken die Hots schon, die Healer sind gewarnt, alles ist easy.

Mit vollen APs und den SElfbuffs laufend = Der KRiegt sofort Moralheals wenn vorhanden, sonst ist der mage tot, wenn der healer grade noch 2 heals auf wem anders casten will, ist der mage tot. Ich hatte schonmal fälle, wo ich auf ein ziel switschte das 2 meter neben mir stand, hab mich in aller ruhe hinterihm angestellt, beide selfbufsf angeschmissen, (noch kein dmg) und dann mit ca 3-4 Schlägen runtergeklopft. Bruta = Burst, man macht weniger dmg als AE barbar, aber man kriegt mehr kills !

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Um speziell die Healer und Sigmars zu killen war ich lange zeit wildheit / Monstr.

Man ist der Ultimativer meele Assist Zerg  suporter.
Ziel verliert 75% seiner rüstung, sein ankommender Heal wird um 50% verringert.
Sollte es ein Tank sein = kriegt er noch block/pary chanse reduced.
Sonst kommt noch Castinteruppt, wiederstands debuf usw.

Da gabs für mich nur einen Einzigen haken : Dmg machen muss wer anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist auf jedem fall eine Fiese skilung für langzeit Kämpfe. Mit entsprechenden Taktiken verliert der Feind
seine APs, hat keine Rüstung usw. Mein problem war nur, es hat sehr lange gedauert = die healer hatten genu zeit zu reagieren.
Und auch wenn incoming heals um 50% reduced waren, ich braucht mindestens einen Zweiten Mann, um einen Firemage zu downen.



Ähnliches Problem hatte ich bei Monstr/asvagery

Wohl die absolut beste skillung für Solo leveln 
http://www.vilkas.de/war/aepull2.avi  (sind ca 22 mbs, könnt gleich öffnen ohne runterladen)

in den BGs ist es auch die BEste skillung um an der Spitze des DMGs zu stehen (ein chaos barb hats schonmal über 700k im T4 BG gescahfft)

natürlich gute healer vorausgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man hat viel leben und wiederstand, aber sehr geringen single target dps :\  (Flegel profitiert nicht von der 50% armor ignore taktik.)

Momentan ist es im 1 vs 1 noch sehr fies, wegen 2 Styles die um 1 sek. die Casttime verlängern, und mit einander stucken !

Stellt euch vor, jeder eurer Meele styles dauert 2 sekunden ...  nur wird leider damit ab 1.2 schluss :\


nur machte es für meine Bedürfnisse zu wenig burst dmg auf single target, bei unseren gruppenfights (x vs x)
binn ich fürs downgehen der Feindlichen Spieler zuständig, hab höchstens noch ein Tank mit auf Ziel, und wenn unsere Sorc es schafft,
beim abhauen vom feindlichem Assist dots draufzusetzen, hab ich glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also muss ich maximale dps fahren, mit maximalem Burst potential.


Für dem Patsh 1.2 versuch ich aber schonmal soviel Items wie möglich mit krit zu sammeln,  da möchte ich gerne Bruta - savagery probieren, mit der AP verbrennungs taktik und den
gefixten krit taktiken.


Endfazit : Chaos barb hat wirklich viele verschiedene Skilungsmöglichkeiten für jedem Charakter typ, manche einfachere Spielweise (monstr AE spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) manche komplizierter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(aber unterschätzt die AE Spamerei nicht, ein Guildm8 hat mein AEFarm spot (das aufm video) für mich machen wollen (damit ich schneller 40 werde) da er die rotation nicht konnte,
hab ich 5 Standarten im Briefkasten gefunden,  und alle quests des Gebiets gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

